# Cthulhu RTA back in stock - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (9/6/15)

The Cthulhu RTA is now back in stock at Sir Vape.





Get them here:
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/rbas-rdas-atomisers/products/cthulhu-rta-by-cthulhu-mod

Reactions: Like 1


----------

